# How to get your bucket filled with flounders?



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

Flounder fishing activity is what makes people thrilled and filled with excitement. Here's what you should never miss while flounder fishing. Try one or all to get your bucket filled with flounders that win hearts.

*Supporting Tackles









*
Does a simple tackle help you in tackling the colorful finny beauties? Yes, Indeed! Well, you should use a medium stiff, semi-fast taper that has 7 foot versatile casting rod with a small bait casting reel towards the end. Any suggestions on flounder rig's ideal length?

*Standard Baits*
* 









* This is something that sees variation with the fish category anglers target. You can go for finger mullet that stretches with a length of around 3-4 inches. Mullets that are smaller than this won't suit the hook, and ones that are larger could carve out ways for the flounder's escape into the sand. Small creeks and marshes also work wonders. Just keep it moving!

*Fishing Lights












* I prefer flounder fishing lights that possess bright light output along with luminosity that allows for a better light spread. Wide light spread area marks better area of illumination. The Flounder Gigging Light-Hand Held, LED is exceptionally good when it comes to light output with 12 volt/external battery unit. More so, the entire unit is specifically designed with waterproof material to avoid rusting due to salt water. The lighting section is simply flawless and stretches up to 56 inches. Its ultra-light weight enables me to hold the rod in one hand and the gig in another. If flounder fishing is what you love then fishing lights from www.boatlightsus.com is a must have.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Uh. Thanks?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

:spam:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Linkovich said:


> :spam:


PREPOSTEROUS. I just went out & filled a whole bucket with flounder after reading this post. & I won my girlfriend's heart. 

I think not using a 12/0 J-hook was my problem before.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a medium stiff, semi-fast taper that has a seven foot versatile casting rod and small baitcasting reel towards the end. Or a mullet that will carve ways for the flounder to escape into the sand.
He ain't from around here.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WannaBay said:


> Or a mullet that will carve ways for the flounder to escape into the sand.


Now that's a load of bull. I swear, every mullet I've ever seen was just itching to carve a way for a flounder to escape into the sand. Those bastards.....


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

12 oughts, rattle traps, and flounder.
I'll give it a try sometime... Not!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Just realized this is in the gigging section. 

Anyone ever tried using a 7' "medium-stiff" baitcast rod & reel with a rattletrap paired with 12/0 hooks tied on as a gig? If not, you oughta! You're missing out.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

On the bright side (pun intended), I bet they make a pretty good gigging lite, though!
An experienced gigger might make make a better spokesperson; I would be very interested in that...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ummmm...wow


----------



## kriss444 (Feb 5, 2012)

what tha?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Ya'll just a bunch of haters ! Lol..


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I use a 12/0 hook for...........................shark fishing.


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

I am sorry for this article it was posed by my web developers who obviously know nothing about flounder gigging. They will not be posting to this forum again.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

NOT hatin, just laffin at obvious gaffs.
BLUS, I am sure you will make some friends and fans with your products.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Blus said:


> I am sorry for this article it was posed by my web developers who obviously know nothing about flounder gigging. They will not be posting to this forum again.


Don't apologize. That was the most uniquely awesome post I've ever seen on PFF! It's funny as hell! I've never seen so many "fishing words" used by someone who knows absolutely nothing about fishing lol.


----------

